# Metacam Dosage



## tallmama

Hi I know a few of you give your bunnies metacam for pain relief from arthritis, at the moment I give Danny 1 ml daily have done for about six months. But I feel he is starting to show pain again and I wondered how much they are able to take daily? He is a dutch bunny about 5 to 5 1/2 lb I know I will need to go back to vet if I need to increase his medication but just wondered if there was a limit where the vet would say thats all we can do for him.


----------



## Amelia66

its best to ask the vets as it also depends on his weight.


----------



## tallmama

Thanks was just wondering, I will check with vet.


----------



## Summersky

So if I've got this right, your bun is about 2.25 to 2.5 kg?

And he currently has 1 ml of Metacam daily.

I am assuming that this is the Dog Metacam normally used with buns?

We have a table that sets out 3 levels of Metacam dosage for rabbits. Looking at this, your bun is currently on the middle band for a 2.5kg bunny.

I don't really want to say more than that, as I'm not a vet and don't know your bun's history. Do go back to the vet - obviously to have bun's weight checked, in case he has become overweight. The vet can also check him over to make sure there isn't something else going on as well as the arthritis.

Metacam is an anti inflammatory which is helpful for joints, and it could be that a higher dose for a while could help settle things down. But the vet might also recommend another painkiller such as Tramadol to be given at the same time.

Do also ask your vet about supplements to support joint health.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## tallmama

Yes to your 3 questions Summersky, I still think in lbs and inches cant cope with these new measurements lol Will make an app with vet and get him checked out, he is getting on, about 9 now and I start to worry when he is not himself. Thanks


----------



## emzybabe

My girl is only 1.2kg and has quite a bit more metcam than your boy. rabbits have quite low pain thresholds so an increased dose will defiantly help. A vet check up will help rule out any other issues


----------



## Summersky

emzybabe said:


> My girl is only 1.2kg and has quite a bit more Metacam than your boy. rabbits have quite low pain thresholds so an increased dose will defiantly help. A vet check up will help rule out any other issues


According to the chart we have, for a 1kg bunny, the basic dose is 0.2ml, the middle dose is 0.4ml and the max dose is 1ml. (dog Metacam)

For a 1.5kg rabbit, it is 0.3, 0.6 and 1.5ml.

So there is scope - but I don't ever think the dose should be increased without first checking with the vet. There is always the possibility that increasing painkillers without a vet check could mask another problem. And of course, all meds have their own side effects.


----------



## tallmama

Thanks for your replies, I actually got a call from the vets today to say he was due a check up which was good timing  so have made an app for him and can discuss the dosage then.


----------



## emzybabe

Sorry I'm going cross eyed from all the computer work I'm doing, Lottie has 0.3ml!!! 

I wish I knew I could give George 1.5ml when he was so poorly


----------

